# AMBROSIA MAPLE LIVE EDGE COFFEE TABLE TOP



## davduckman2010 (Dec 12, 2016)

just finished this ambrosia maple coffee table -- Danish oil and 4 coats of poly starting the ambrosia maple legs out of big stock 16 x 13 x 6 from the last pic

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2016)

That's gonna be sweet Duck! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2016)

Awesome! Can't wait to see how you mount the legs. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2016)

Your killing me with that ambrosia maple. Nice looking top though. I need a truckload of that ambrosia maple.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2016)

Very cool duck....that is going to be suh-weet!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cool Duck. That is gonna make an awesome table.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

